# Frozen recoil



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

so yesterday here in Western New York it was -6degrees, and we had recieved a few inches of snow and i wanted to plow the driveway. went out to the garage to start up the quad and the recoil wouldnt budge. i know this past summer i had got some water in there while out riding and now its froze. does anyone know of a way to drain the water or a way to keep it from freezing. any suggestions would be great!

2004 polaris sportsman 400 w/ 48"plow


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not sure how a Polaris is set up, maybe take the recoil cover off and make sure it is free of any obstructions and dry out any water that may be in there.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if you think you have water in it i will tell you its not just water, its mud and even in the summer the mud dries out to be like concrete, i won't even think about pulling out my recoil lol after that you might as well cut the rope and get a new battery lmao


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

tcfirerescue13;1212002 said:


> so yesterday here in Western New York it was -6degrees, and we had recieved a few inches of snow and i wanted to plow the driveway. went out to the garage to start up the quad and the recoil wouldnt budge. i know this past summer i had got some water in there while out riding and now its froze. does anyone know of a way to drain the water or a way to keep it from freezing. any suggestions would be great!
> 
> 2004 polaris sportsman 400 w/ 48"plow


Pull the rope up a bit and dump some anti freeze inside. The warm it up with a hair dryer until it releases. (Don't tell your wife) Once runnig the engine will thaw it out. Go plow, then remove your recoil and clean and dry it out
Ken


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

Rubbing alcohol would be a better choice than anti freeze at this point.


----------

